# Lumber yard near Wichita KS



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, guys, does anybody knows we're can I buy wood near Wichita KS ?
Thanks


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

What species of wood are you looking for?
Sunflower Woodworkers Guild has a list of sawyers and lumber suppliers.
http://www.sunflowerwoodworkers.org/


----------

